# UBER IS TRYING TO DO AWAY WITH TIPPING ON THE APP!



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

One of my pax was getting to the end of his ride and things had gone pretty well.

He asked me if I was set up for tipping on the app and I said yes as I have received tips from other pax in the past. 

We ended the ride and before he got out he told me that he could not tip me on the app and showed me. The app went to the rating screen and gave him no way to tip.

Now most of you would say this is pax bullsh*t and normally I would agree accept for he ran in and got me a $5.00 from his wife.

I asked if he had run into this before and he said yeah once in awhile but assumed it was something on th drivers end.

You may think I'm crazy but watch as your tips start to dip!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think it has to do with form of payment.

I had heard that if they're set up with Apple Pay, instead of just a Visa or Mastercard, the tipping option might not come up. Maybe because with Apple Pay, after you click request ride, the apple pay screen comes up and you verity amount with fingerprint. Adding additional amount might need to get verified again and app isnt set up to do it that way.

Not positive, but I think Apple Pay is the main offender in this.

Either way it sucks and Uber needs to update their app to work well with all forms of payment.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> One of my pax was getting to the end of his ride and things had gone pretty well.
> 
> He asked me if I was set up for tipping on the app and I said yes as I have received tips from other pax in the past.
> 
> ...


I seem to get 0 tips on Friday for some weird reasons.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

Or...... The passenger may not have updated his app in a while.
If you recall, that was the only way they'd see the tipping option.
I often wondered why Uber just didn't implement it on their end; removing the need for the pax to update their app.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I believe the *rider has to do the rating* before the tipping screen comes up. Then they'll get the option to tip, award badges, leave nice compliments, etc.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> I seem to get 0 tips on Friday for some weird reasons.


Friday night is amateur night, way more on Saturday


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In my town Uber struck a deal with Adidas. Employees get paid rides to and from work. The Adidas credit card is on file. Employees are blocked from giving tips, unless they change the credit card to their personal.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> In my town Uber struck a deal with Adidas. Employees get paid rides to and from work. The Adidas credit card is on file. Employees are blocked from giving tips, unless they change the credit card to their personal.


People calling off work there is that bad? They can't say, "I didn't have a ride."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In my town Uber struck a deal with Adidas. Employees get paid rides to and from work. The Adidas credit card is on file. Employees are blocked from giving tips, unless they change the credit card to their personal.


They need to put an ATM in the lobby that dispenses 1's and 5's.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I believe the *rider has to do the rating* before the tipping screen comes up. Then they'll get the option to tip, award badges, leave nice compliments, etc.


It's actually on the same screen.

In this thread I did when tipping first started, you'll see in the first picture that it says it doesn't support that payment method .

In the other pics you'll see the rating and tip on same screen

https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-i-learned-about-tipping.182211/


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

A couple weeks ago I took two trips with Apple Pay as a payment method. Both trips I had the option to tip (though I had tipped cash so I didn’t hit the “add a tip” button).


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it has to do with form of payment.
> 
> I had heard that if they're set up with Apple Pay, instead of just a Visa or Mastercard, the tipping option might not come up. Maybe because with Apple Pay, after you click request ride, the apple pay screen comes up and you verity amount with fingerprint. Adding additional amount might need to get verified again and app isnt set up to do it that way.
> 
> ...


I took a couple of Lyft rides over the holidays, I ALWAYS TIP MY DRIVERS CASH; but actually did have to tip through the application and Lyft had to get a separate authorization for the transaction.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Mista T said:


> In my town Uber struck a deal with Adidas. Employees get paid rides to and from work. The Adidas credit card is on file. Employees are blocked from giving tips, unless they change the credit card to their personal.


I will never wear adidas again


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

I stopped driving over a year ago (waste of time) but I am a frequent passenger and I've tried to tip several times and couldn't figure it out on the app- and the drivers had no idea either. Uber is not serious about making this work.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Too hard to tip on app, and the suggested amounts are way ridiculous


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Too hard to tip on app, and the suggested amounts are way ridiculous


Asphincter says what?


----------



## GorillaG (Jan 10, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it has to do with form of payment.
> 
> I had heard that if they're set up with Apple Pay, instead of just a Visa or Mastercard, the tipping option might not come up. Maybe because with Apple Pay, after you click request ride, the apple pay screen comes up and you verity amount with fingerprint. Adding additional amount might need to get verified again and app isnt set up to do it that way.
> 
> ...


This happend to me once and didn't give me the option ..and another time it gave me the option..I have Apple Pay ..


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> In my town Uber struck a deal with Adidas. Employees get paid rides to and from work. The Adidas credit card is on file. Employees are blocked from giving tips, unless they change the credit card to their personal.


That's nothing to do with a special deal. There's a service called Uber for Business, where the business pays for all rides that meet criteria defined by the business' administrator. I used it myself during a trip to the US and with default settings, tipping is allowed (and I generally stuck somewhere between $3 and $5, usually $5 on pretty much every trip). Rather than paying straight off the business credit card, Uber invoices us at the end of the month and either ACH debits the sum total of all trips or charges the card then. The bit that'll piss you off as drivers is that Uber charges the business an _extra 10%_ _of the total fare_ for the privilege of offering Business service, of which the driver gets no part. Combined with that is Uber Central, where a business can request rides on behalf of pax from an event or venue and pay off their Uber for Business account - you definitely won't get a tip for those, as the pax doesn't even have the Uber app (it's all co-ordinated by text message). Once again, Uber takes 10%, you take 0%.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> One of my pax was getting to the end of his ride and things had gone pretty well.
> 
> He asked me if I was set up for tipping on the app and I said yes as I have received tips from other pax in the past.
> 
> ...


I was told it's there but it's buried you have to dig around to find it but I don't know


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*UBER RIDER app is cluttered up and confusing for riders!*

I couldn't see it at first, but I did help a new rider end a trip, and had her phone in my hand. I showed her how to rate, then I accidently had to scroll down to see the tipping option.

*The TIPPING option is HIDDEN folks!*

Who on God's green earth is gonna think to scroll down after rating???

Sorry, I'm very passionate about this subject.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> I seem to get 0 tips on Friday for some weird reasons.


Do you turn on the app and drive on Fridays?


----------



## Wrestle This (Dec 28, 2017)

ScandaLeX said:


> Or...... The passenger may not have updated his app in a while.
> If you recall, that was the only way they'd see the tipping option.
> I often wondered why Uber just didn't implement it on their end; removing the need for the pax to update their app.


Uber won't update probably because it does not affect them or there revenue.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> One of my pax was getting to the end of his ride and things had gone pretty well.
> 
> He asked me if I was set up for tipping on the app and I said yes as I have received tips from other pax in the past.
> 
> ...


Maybe he is on the old old version of the rider app


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> I will never wear adidas again


Yeah, I'm going to block myself from buying adidas again


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Also, some international uber apps don't include the tipping option as it is counter cultural


----------

